# Billow v2 - Spare Glass Tank



## KB_314 (3/8/15)

My Billow2 has been sweating apple muffin since yesterday. The hairline crack I'm now seeing would explain it!

Anyone have replacement tanks available?


----------



## Christos (4/8/15)

Bump in need of a billow v2 tank and a lemo v2 tank also. *Sigh* What a wonderful day!


----------



## Dubz (4/8/15)

Christos said:


> Bump in need of a billow v2 tank and a lemo v2 tank also. *Sigh* What a wonderful day!


Billow v2 glass - http://www.vapeking.co.za/billow-v2-replacement-glass.html
Lemo v2 glass - http://eciggies.co.za/index.php?route=product/search&search=lemo glass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (4/8/15)

Dubz said:


> Billow v2 glass - http://www.vapeking.co.za/billow-v2-replacement-glass.html
> Lemo v2 glass - http://eciggies.co.za/index.php?route=product/search&search=lemo glass


Thanks Dubz. I was hoping a single supplier would have stock. I'm not in the mood to pay R70 for shipping/posting when the item is R50.


----------



## KB_314 (4/8/15)

Christos said:


> Bump in need of a billow v2 tank and a lemo v2 tank also. *Sigh* What a wonderful day!


I feel you! I used the cracked tank today with one of those rubber bands - didn't leak at all. Then I dropped it again and this time it smashed good and proper! Seems difficult to find spare tanks. Eventually, I stopped past my local B&M and got a Goblin Mini (which comes with a spare tank!).

I do enjoy the Billow2 though and will def keep an eye out for one. If you see any in the meantime, please let me know


----------



## KB_314 (4/8/15)

Dubz said:


> Billow v2 glass - http://www.vapeking.co.za/billow-v2-replacement-glass.html
> Lemo v2 glass - http://eciggies.co.za/index.php?route=product/search&search=lemo glass


Thanks for the links @Dubz - with a new tank to play with I think I will have to wait until it's available in CT as it's not worth posting at R50 value only.


----------



## Christos (5/8/15)

Sadly, I ordered 2 billow glass tanks from vapeking and 2 lemo glass tanks from eciggies. It was slightly cheaper than buying a new RTA. Only having one working RTA as opposed to 3 was making my spidey sense tingle. Also I think wifey would shit herself if I bought a new RTA.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Dubz (5/8/15)

Christos said:


> Sadly, I ordered 2 billow glass tanks from vapeking and 2 lemo glass tanks from eciggies. It was slightly cheaper than buying a new RTA. Only having one working RTA as opposed to 3 was making my spidey sense tingle. Also I think wifey would shit herself if I bought a new RTA.


I would have also just gone ahead and bought spare glass. If you need it, you need it .


----------



## Christos (5/8/15)

I haven't broken glass since I moved to box mods about a year and a half ago. The amount I spent on new stuff this month I could have bought a reos. I Guess it all comes down to having spare tanks lying around when I'm too lazy to rebuild, or when as I have recently discovered, things topple and *SMASH*.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (6/8/15)

Ok, so eciggies delivery received the next day. Very impressive even though I placed the order sometime yesterday afternoon. Thanx eciggies. 
Billow tanks should arrive tomorrow. Hopefully @Oupa sorts me out with a Reos grand so I'll never have to worry again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (8/8/15)

Ok, billow tanks arrived today from vapeking. Yay. Billow v2 is a beast! I remember why this is one of my favourite tanks. Vape is almost as good in terms of flavour as a dripper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

